# Galveston Surf!!ðŸŒŠ 5-14-13



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Fished the surf yesterday afternoon hooked up on this Bull Red. A buddy caught another a lil bit smaller. Lots of bait in the surf. Caught some huge live shrimp in the cast net. Guess they are starting to move in. Kayaked a few shark baits out, had one hit that bit a ray clean in half. A few runs but no hook ups. Fun day out on the water with the bros!!!


----------



## Nosaed (Aug 2, 2010)

Great report I'm heading that way this evening for Jess anything that eats good and will bite a hook. This report is makin me itch.
Noyce red there man.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

How was the water clean or dirty and was there sea weed?


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

KevBow said:


> How was the water clean or dirty and was there sea weed?


Water was pretty clean with the SE wind, no problems with the weed


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guess ill take the kids down this weekend


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice red!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the report!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nosaed said:


> Great report I'm heading that way this evening for Jess anything that eats good and will bite a hook. This report is makin me itch.
> Noyce red there man.


Good luck Lee. You heading to galveston or High Island?

Nice red bud! Glad the shrimp are moving in. The trout will soon be following!


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

On 16 mile today. Lotta hard heads caught. What gut you catch those bad boys in?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice red! What bait did you use?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on a nice Bull Red, sorry the Sharks would not corporate . Glad you had fun with the bros.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome fish man! What'd you catch him on?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on a nice Bull Red!


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Rawpower said:


> Nice red! What bait did you use?


Whiting..


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice Red


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice fish!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Sharks*

I'm headed to Galveston tomorrow, girls have a VB Tour? Plan on taking the yak and a couple of big rods. Where would you all suggest trying for a shark or two? Thanks.


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

ras308 said:


> I'm headed to Galveston tomorrow, girls have a VB Tour? Plan on taking the yak and a couple of big rods. Where would you all suggest trying for a shark or two? Thanks.


Pretty much any if the beach accesses, people have been landing sharks at all of em. Some popular spots are BA16 near GISP, 8mile rd, the accesses in Jamaica beach.


----------

